# Our Newest Addition



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I will add that she has foals by the famous Invitation Only and a few others. I couldn't look up her show record entirely but she was at least shown a few times. She is a producer of world qualifiers, money and point earners. I have to look again to see what the whole record it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She looks beautiful but I have to say I am concerned at how high her heels are. Do you have a decent barefoot trimmer?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I have a very good farrier now that does barefoot to corrective shoeing if needed. The only thing I don't like about him is get us scheduled in between clients lol

I've delt with high heels before. I don't think that's a recent shot though but I'll get that fixed either way. Thanks for pointing that out! I noticed that. Just busy today picking out a winter blanket, halter, and lead rope. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

You're very welcome Mylittleponies  I am very aware of high heels due to my mare having been diagnosed with navicular syndrome. She was VERY lame when I bought her and her heels were extremely long too. Now that she is with me and trimmed on a regular basis, I have not seen any sign of lameness which is a relief, but we keep her heels right down and toes right back!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm very glad your mare ended up in your hands! Glad she isn't in pain. My stallion came to me with high heels and long toes...no real indication of proper feet trim. Never had a problem getting his feet trimmed so it was down to no money IMOP. Now he's got excellent feet, but is due for a trim soon.  

The lady told me she occassionally favors her front right. She can't get the last set of owners to answer, but it's nothing serious. She's expected to get a health exam and Coggins before travel so maybe that'll give me an idea. If nothing else, I have resources to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

What color of halter, blanket, or lead rope do you think would look good on her?


----------



## 27cfmd (Sep 3, 2012)

Pink or Orange.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I like pink  Wish I could find it in the blankets that isn't over $100 lol I could handle that in a halter. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats! Good luck with her she's a beauty


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

MyLittlePonies said:


> I like pink  Wish I could find it in the blankets that isn't over $100 lol I could handle that in a halter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 pink AND orange!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I usually don't like yellow...but it might look good on her. Or yellow and navy/black?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

What about purple? A bright purple? Just a few shades more than lilac? Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm traditional. I always like hunter green on a bay or brown horse.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I have to be careful around here. We have idiots who deer hunt all year around and we have neutered cops...lol I have to cautious about colors because they are usually drunk or high.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow-that's scary.
In that case neon orange all the way around and maybe some flashing red caution lights


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah. Definitely no brown colors....there goes a pictures with reindeer antlers for christmas cards for sure...we've never had any really trouble with our neighbors besides them driving in the hay field and taking posts out of the ground to mark our boundries.....nothing extreme.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Got her a pink halter and lead rope.  I might just bring a blanket from my house..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, only one week from today! Yay!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I vote orange


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Four more days until our trip on Friday! Should be a blast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Just a few more days! Just three more days before we leave!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

*Leaving Tonight!*

Well, it's the final count down to leaving! Once I get home we leave first thing tonight! Hoping to stop in IL tonight! Keep you posted!


----------

